# Question about tortoise tables



## justnoskill (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm thinking of building an enclosure for my redfoot. Should the wood be treated at all with a finish or something to block out moisture? If not...don't they get moldy from the high humidity?

Thanks


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well coated, and/or lined with plastic or something. Making a 'bathtub' of a tough plastic works nicely- like a shower curtain.


----------



## justnoskill (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks again


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 12, 2011)

A heavy shower curtain, shower pan liner (thick gray plastic at a home improvement store they will cut for you), or pond liner works great. You can use a staple gun to attach it. I would love to experiment with using spray-on truck bed liner or similar to essentially make a plastic surface in a wood tort table. Some people like to treat the wood with polyurethane in addition to the liner (use water based, follow the instructions on the container as for the number of coats, and let it de-fume for about a week).

There are however other options besides tort tables, but for large ones the price gets up there quickly. I got a Vision plastic tub for my tort for Christmas (about 6 x 3, semi opaque, and they make an even bigger one)...these are made with reptiles in mind so they have some nice size choices. Stock tanks (like for livestock) can work too...they come in metal or plastic. Waterland makes two sizes of land tubs (black plastic). We like the look and ease of cleaning better for a plastic tub, and are hoping it will be a good investment. We just didn't want to deal with the extra weight of the wood and the difficulty of building something as large as we needed. 

Its important to get the enclosure up off the floor either way, so you are looking at building or buying a table/stand (for drafts, ease of seeing and caring for the tort, and to make heating it easier). For redfoots, many people make an aquarium or vivarium work...helps with humidity...and its easier because you don't need the extreme temp graidnet like desert torts...but I would beware of air circulation. Either way, you are likely covering part of it.


----------



## justnoskill (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks. I have her in a large storage tub, the picture is in another post, but it seems like it's too small. It's only temporary, the best I could come up with when the boyfriend "suprised" me bringing her home. 

Good to know there's several options available for larger size enclosures.

Thanks


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 12, 2011)

In a month or so when I move, I will be building new enclosures or two and I am going to try out the marine resin idea to coat the inside. Since it's used to coat boats and stuff to waterproof them I figure it would work fine for the enclosure. Not to mention give me ideas on other things.


----------



## John (Mar 13, 2011)

here are my two the first is coated with spar urethane,the second is a crate lined with selfadhesive linoleum.i am currently building an 8x8 enclosure iwill be using an old pool liner for this one













these worked for me cause other than the urethane i didn't need too buy any materials,so they might not be perfect but they are functionable,note the first one is made of birch plywood except for the hide box lid itry not too use pine,the crate is o.k. cause its lined 12 inches up with linoleum. thanks john


----------



## lynnedit (Mar 13, 2011)

I am building an inside tort table soon, too, and do plan to coat with spar urethane, water based, as well. However, I do think the marine resin or fiberglass coating over the top is a very good idea (I have a Russian and hear they can dig through linoleum). You can pour it on, brush it over all surfaces and let it set. 
I am sure the urethane would likely be enough, but this is extra protection...
I saw this link somewhere here on this forum, I believe. Scroll down to Tom's entry.
http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/help-me/47169-polyurethane-polycrylic-tortoise-box.html



Mao Senpai said:


> In a month or so when I move, I will be building new enclosures or two and I am going to try out the marine resin idea to coat the inside. Since it's used to coat boats and stuff to waterproof them I figure it would work fine for the enclosure. Not to mention give me ideas on other things.


----------



## John (Mar 14, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> I am building an inside tort table soon, too, and do plan to coat with spar urethane, water based, as well. However, I do think the marine resin or fiberglass coating over the top is a very good idea (I have a Russian and hear they can dig through linoleum). You can pour it on, brush it over all surfaces and let it set.
> I am sure the urethane would likely be enough, but this is extra protection...
> I saw this link somewhere here on this forum, I believe. Scroll down to Tom's entry.
> http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/help-me/47169-polyurethane-polycrylic-tortoise-box.html
> ...


----------

